# Day of show



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

With my zillion million other questions... 

The days have been VERY hot, like July/Aug hot --- mid 90s. The girls seem more sunken in during the day with the heat.

The kids have their first show in 9 days and I am trying to figure out how we should do things for show day.

I am guessing we will leave at noon since check in is 12:30-1:30pm, show starts at 2pm.

What should we do so they aren't so sunken in, but don't have big hay bellies? Should we put them in their stall and watch the hay consumption? 

They are meat goats so I don't know if you prepare them differently than dairy goats.

What do you do on show day?

And for early morning shows...how do you prepare your goats? We have an early morning show on June 21, have to be there no later than 9am for a 10am show.
I was thinking we'd stall them with plenty of water, and some hay....get up earlier to grain them. 

Thanks for any input it'll be interesting to see how you all plan your show day out


----------



## Dodge 'Em (Jan 13, 2011)

You could try to get them used to electrolites in thier water. They dont sink in as much. I would leave a little earlier, so you can get a "good" spot, one that the sun wont be shining in the stalls/pens. The shady pens will go first. Take a fan and extention cord. I take haybags full of hay, I let mine eat all they want. They dont get gutty looking and they are satisfied and more settled. I load my truck the night before, give baths the day before (most of the time, especially if I leave before daybreak). I have washed goats in the dark, the morning of! I try to everything done, so that I can relax and walk around see the other goats/exhibitors. It will be hectic that day, so the more you get done before, the better off you are. Or at least thats the way I do it. EVeryone has thier own routine.

And by the way....you cant get them too fat! LOL


----------



## HoosierShadow (Apr 20, 2010)

Thanks Kathy! I'll try the electrolites. I have gatorade I'll try that. I definitely want to get to the shows early. I am not sure our fairground will have pens, they didn't when we were there Tues for the meeting - fair starts tomorrow! But they didn't have anything ready, just some gates up and clean up going on. I was told they 'should' be getting some pens in, so we'll see how it goes. 
I was thinking to mix alfalfa hay with their grass mix hay real well so even though they may not eat the grass hay, it'll keep them busy sifting for the alfalfa...hehe...
The first show we can wash them the morning of and let them dry in the sun. They have another show in the county north of us on the 21st, and I was told it's a really nice show. That one is the early morning show, so we'll have to clean them up the night before and let them sleep in their stall, otherwise they'll sleep in their favorite place...the dirt in front of the gate LOL

My sons Jan doeling is the chunkiest, the late Feb kids aren't but they are more muscular than the older one. We weighed the Jan doe earlier today and she is 65lbs , so she has gained 21lbs since April 10th. The Late Feb girls are 45 lbs, and the thinner one is 42lbs. They are percentage does, and the thinner one takes more after her mama who is boer/nubian but favors the nubian look. What's hilarious is when people ask me about them....You should see the looks I get when I say the red doeling and the Jan doe are out of full sisters, and both does have the same sire...LOL They are truly 'night and day' and you'd never guess they were related...


----------

